# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco DDNS: DynDns,Np-ip,afraid,dnsdynamic

## bxenos

[Το παρόν είναι ένας μικρός οδηγός για dynamic dns (ddns) σε cisco.]

Λόγω του ότι ξέχασα να ενημερώσω το σπαστικό no-ip capcha και χάθηκαν τα 2 ddns που είχα βγήκα στην παγανιά για άλλα λιμάνια.
Δοκίμασα το dnsdynamic.com αλλα δεν λειτουργεί (υπάρχουν διάφορες αναφορές για προβλήματα) και δεν το εντοπίζει ο google dns server

Τελικά κατέληξα στο afraid.org το οποίο βλέπω ότι στο 6μηνο κάνει αναστολή των subdomains αν δεν υπάρχει κινητικότητα

Για λόγους πληρότητας βάζω τα update methods όσων πέρασαν από το router μου στο παρελθόν



```
ip ddns update method ccp_ddns1
 HTTP
  add http://USERNAME:PASSWORD@members.dyndns.org/nic/updatesystem=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://USERNAME:PASSWORD@members.dyndns.org/nic/updatesystem=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 0 1 0 0
!
ip ddns update method no-ip
 HTTP
  add http://USERNAME:PASSWORD@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/updatehostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://USERNAME:PASSWORD@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/updatehostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 0 1 0 0
!
ip ddns update method dnsdyna1
 HTTP
  add https://USERNAME:PASSWORD@www.dnsdynamic.org/api/hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove https://USERNAME:PASSWORD@www.dnsdynamic.org/api/hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
!
ip ddns update method afraid1
 HTTP
  add http://USERNAME:PASSWORD@freedns.afraid.org/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  remove http://USERNAME:PASSWORD@freedns.afraid.org/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
  interval maximum 0 1 0 0
!
```

Προσοχή: αν δεν περαστεί το method με tftpd αλλά θα πληκτρολογηθεί, πρέπει να πατηθεί ctrl-V πριν το "?" ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν απλός χαρακτήρας και όχι ως help

και φυσικά στον dialer θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν οι εγγραφές ενεργοποίησης



```
interface Dialer0
 ip ddns update hostname MY_SUBDOMAIN.DOMAIN.com
 ip ddns update afraid1
```



και ένα επιπλέον hint
αν θέλει κάποιος να έχει περιορισμό σε ένα απομακρυσμένο ρουτερ από μια άλλη dynamic ip και όλες τις άλλες Ip denied), μπορεί να ενημερωνει τη access list σε ένα cron event π.χ. 


```
event manager applet LAN_Configurators_build
 event timer cron cron-entry "*/15 * * * *"
 action 1.0  cli command "enable"
 action 1.1  cli command "conf t"
 action 2.0  cli command "ip access-list extended LAN_Configurators"
 action 2.1  cli command "no 51"
 action 2.4  cli command "51 permit ip host MY_SUBDOMAIN any log"
```

----------

